# do American I phones work in Australia long term if unlocked?



## buffingp

If I get my American Iphone unlocked before moving to AU, will it work?


----------



## TravellersAutobarn

Yes it would, and all you would then need to do is purchase a local sim card and load it up with credit.


----------



## aussiesteve

It depends on the model of the iPhone and the carrier you got the phone from. Australia uses GSM Carriers such as Verizon use CDMA.if you have a " World Phone" then it should work, but be aware that not all features such as 4g may not be available as the frequencies used vary from carrier to carrier.


----------



## buffingp

aussiesteve said:


> It depends on the model of the iPhone and the carrier you got the phone from. Australia uses GSM Carriers such as Verizon use CDMA.if you have a " World Phone" then it should work, but be aware that not all features such as 4g may not be available as the frequencies used vary from carrier to carrier.


Thanks for the information. I have a 4S I phone from AT & T. I'm starting to gather that it probably won't work? I don't even know how to get it unlocked. Just not feeling the urge pay that much for a new one over there.


----------



## TravellersAutobarn

Why not get a cheap $40 phone to use for your travels?


----------



## buffingp

I'm moving back over there on a residency visa!


----------



## Ozz777

Yes, your phone will most likely work. AT&T uses gsm phones and IPhones are ubiquitous down here. Even the Verizon iPhones have dual cdma and gsm, and so did my blackberry when I moved here, and it worked fine with a telstra sim. I now have a telstra Samsung Galaxy S3 which I'm taking with back home me for a few months and using with AT&T prepaid sim. As long as it's unlocked, you should be fine. As far as having it unlocked, the best way is at one of the kiosks in the mall. You can search Google for "iPhone unlock service", and probably find one close by easily. It costs around 50-100 bucks from what I've heard. Or just buy a cheapy prepaid phone once you get here, like the other guy said.


----------

